# A question??



## adam0801 (Dec 15, 2004)

Im just starting out with my new car which i bought so im abit of a novice at this but i have heard of this part you can buy which im not sure of the name so if i can explain and anyone does know the name could you please tell?

Well its this thing that connects to the batteries in the car which turns the servo i think all iknow is when the batteries run out out you accidentally switch the controller off this thing kicks in stops the power or makes the throttle go back to neutral can any1 from that rubbish description work out what im on about??


----------



## TopRowSeat (Oct 18, 2002)

The thing you're looking for is called a FailSafe.

For example, Venom Racing makes one:

http://www.venom-racing.com/product/vfs/index.htm

There certainly are many others. Even some radios, like the Futaba 3PK have it built in.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

You can also add a return spring to your Linkage on your carb. one the pulls the carb closed when it looses power.
Check out RC101 on the home page of this site for lots of great info for someone new into RC.


----------

